# Ostsee Tauglich ????



## GoldiHRO (16. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Angelboot für die Warnow und Ostsee ( Küstennah) und habe ein guten Angebot bekommen was mir optisch Zusagen würde und durch den kleinen Trailer gut slippbar ist .
Es ist eine Anka 4L mit einer kleinen Konsole. ( http://www.boote-angelsport.eu/?p=56 )
Jetzt ist die Frage, ist das Boot Ostseetauglich oder nicht zu empfehlen mit 2-3 Leuten zu angeln ?

Danke für eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Eisbär14 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Na ja, um mit einem Rettungsbericht in die Zeitung zu kommen wenn man dich aus der Ostsee gefischt hat.
Dafür ist sie allemal gut genug.
Für die Warnow ok aber ich würde mich damit nicht auf die Ostsee trauen.
Hatte selbst mal eine und ab Wind 4 auf dem Bodden sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Als Ersatz für BellyBoat in dem Bereich wo Bellys unterwegs sind - für richtiges rausfahren und Angeln sind die nix. Das ist ein Ruder/Angelkahn für Binnengewässer...

De CE-Kategorie D vom Anka sagt das ja auch aus, das ist für geschützte küstennahe Gewässer, kleine Buchten, kleine Seen, schmale Flüsse und Kanäle, bei denen Wetterverhältnisse mit einer Windstärke bis einschließlich 4 und signifikanten Wellenhöhen bis einschließlich 0,3 m und gelegentlich Wellenhöhen von höchstens 0,5 m, beispielsweise aufgrund vorbeifahrender Schiffe, auftreten können..


----------



## vermesser (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Anka und Ostsee ist eigentlich ein No Go, meines Erachtens. Die haben zu wenig Bordhöhe und sind nicht fürs Rauhwasser gedacht.

Und denn noch mit 2-3 Leuten??


----------



## tomsen83 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Bitte lass es und such weiter...zur Not noch ein bißchen sparen. Das sollte euch euer Leben wert sein.


----------



## GoldiHRO (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> De CE-Kategorie D vom Anka......




Das Boot wurde aber mit Katergorie C ausgeschrieben. Baugleich mit der ILKA...

Meine dieses :  ( http://www.boote-angelsport.eu/?p=56 )


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Ich hab halt bei Anka geguckt auf deren Seite (http://www.anka-boot.de/) . Da sind die Boote mit D angegeben.

Beim Ilka find ich auch C.....

Aber auch das Ilka würd ich persönlich nur zum absolut küstennahen Angeln bei gutem Wetter (im Gegensatz zum Anka nicht als Bellyboat, sondern dann vielleicht als Kayakersatz) nehmen, 3 Personen  (vernünftig) angeln dürfte schon mehr als eng werden, zu zweit wird problemlos gehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Das ist ein ähnlicher Halbgleiter Rumpf, wie der der Theri Nordic, welche auch als ausreichend für die Ostsee gesehen werden.
Die nötigen Rettungsmittel an Bord, Wetterbericht abgleichen, Komunikationsmittel, Handy mit vollem Aku und los gehts!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

sorry, gerade bei kleinen Booten macht jeder cm mehr oder weniger Länge/Breite wirklich viel aus (bei größeren heissts dann schlicht, das Boot ist immer nen Meter zu kurz..)

Und das kleine Nordic mit ner Länge von 4,62m und ner  Breite von 1,87m ist schlicht schon ne andere Klasse als das Ilka mit 4,00m Länge auf 1,55m Breite..

Und auch wenn wenig Gewicht beim trailern und slippen ganz nett ist, und man mit kleineren Motoren schneller ins gleiten kommt, liegt ein Boot mit mehr Gewicht einfach besser.

Auch hier:
Therhi mit 220 kg, Ilka mit 140 kg

Einfach unterschiedliche Klassen von Booten.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*



> Und das kleine Nordic mit ner Länge von 4,62 und ner  Breite von 1,82m  ist schlicht schon ne andere Klasse als das Ilka mit 4,00m Länge auf  1,55m Breite..


Stimmt, ich meinte auch eher die Rumpfform.
Irgendwie muss das Teil aber als Kattegorie C eingestuft worden sein, also auch entsprechende Eigenschaften haben!
Auf den dritten Mann würde ich allerdings auch verzichten!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Auch ein Goggomobil darf auf die Autobahn -  kann man also, muss man aber nicht........

Und ja, man kann mit Anka oder Ilka problemlos auf die Ostsee - als Belly- oder Kayakersatz in deren Einsatzbereich bei gutem Wetter..


----------



## GeorgeB (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*



> Und ja, man kann mit Anka oder Ilka problemlos auf die Ostsee - als  Belly- oder Kayakersatz in deren Einsatzbereich bei gutem Wetter..



Sehe ich genau so. 

(Küstennahe) Ostseetauglichkeit für 3 Personen geht für mich erst bei den schwereren über 4,50/180 Booten los.


----------



## Tommes63 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Genau so eins habe ich, nur ohne Konsole, fahre es mit 15PS.

Es ist ein Angelkahn fast genau wie ein ANKA nur 15-20 cm hochbordiger und doppelwandig. 2 Staufächer für Krimskrams, unten fast glatt ,null Aufkimmung, klatscht auf jede Welle.

Für Binnen völlig o.k. kippstabil trotz der kleinen Ausmaße, auch mit 2 Mann + Angelzeugs. Buten würd ich nur bei Ententeich raus fahren und nur wenn absolut sicher, daß das bis Heimfahrt so bleibt. Kurze Entfernungen fahre ich auch mal bei 3-4 Bft,  wir haben ja hier nach ein paar Metern gleich wieder Landabdeckung, macht aber keinen Spaß.

Für das Geld kann man so ein Boot ruhig kaufen, stünde ich heute vor der gleichen Entscheidung, würde ich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, hatte ich zu der Zeit nicht.

Ach ja, allein mit 15 PS in Gleitfahrt sitze ich in der Mitte und fahre mit Pinnenverlängerung, die Konsole würde nur stören. Vor paar Jahren mit 6 PS Zweitakt (20 Kilo leichter) war allein in Gleitfahrt hinten sitzen möglich, zu zweit nur Verdrängerfahrt.


----------



## Rosi (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*



GoldiHRO schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Angelboot für die Warnow und Ostsee ( Küstennah) und habe ein guten Angebot bekommen was mir optisch Zusagen würde und durch den kleinen Trailer gut slippbar ist .
> Es ist eine Anka 4L mit einer kleinen Konsole. ( http://www.boote-angelsport.eu/?p=56 )
> ...



Moin zu dir, ich bin 5 Jahre lang mit so einem Boot alleine auf der Ostsee unterwegs gewesen. Da hätte kein 2. mit reingepasst, weil sich die Ruten in die Quere kommen. Windstärke bis max 3bft, siehst du Wellenschaum, dann wird es sehr ungemütlich. Ich hatte einen Zweitakter dran mit 25Ps, ein schneller Flitzer war das. Nützt dir jedoch nur bei glatter See etwas. Wenn die Wellen Schaumkronen haben, dann kannst du nur noch schleichen, sonst spritzt viel Wasser ins Boot, wegen der niedrigen Bordwandhöhe. Dafür ist es ein leichtes Boot, welches man bequem alleine händeln kann. Ich hätte es nicht weggegeben, doch mein Mann wollte plötzlich auch mit und so mußte ein größeres Boot her.  Ja und? Heute fiel der Motor aus, rundrum Waschküche und das wäre mir angeblich mit einem 2 Takter nicht passiert. Also ich finde es ist alles relativ. Man kann nicht gleich sagen: So ein Winzling ist ein Fall für die Seenotrettung, oder nur im Bellybereich einsetzbar. Wenn du dir im Klaren bist über die Einsatzgrenzen, dann ist es  nach meiner Erfahrung, mit einem zuverlässigen Motor ein ostseetaugliches Boot.


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*



> Man kann nicht gleich sagen: So ein Winzling ist ein Fall für die  Seenotrettung, oder nur im Bellybereich einsetzbar. Wenn du dir im  Klaren bist über die Einsatzgrenzen ...



Das mit dem "Bellybereich" war nur eine flapsige Formulierung für das, was auch du schreibst. Die Einsatzgrenzen sind der springende Punkt.

Diese kleinen Dinger sind Schönwetterboote für eine Person an geschützten Stellen in der Ostsee. Eine zweite oder gar dritte Person macht schon keinen Spaß mehr. Deshalb finden die meisten sie nicht "ostseetauglich". Das ist nun mal ein extrem dehnbarer Begriff.

In der Praxis kommt noch etwas hinzu. Wenn man mit ein oder zwei Freunden bei gutem Wetter zur Ostsee fährt merkt man beim Ankommen oft, dass der Wind doch einen Tacken stärker ist als angenommen. Wenn man dann schon mal da ist, will man auch angeln. Und dann sagt schnell jemand: "Ach was, klappt schon". Muss jeder selber entscheiden. Für mich wäre das nix. Und ich bin da scheinbar nicht der einzige.


----------



## GoldiHRO (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Guten Morgen ,

Danke erstmal für eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen , auch wenn es optisch ein echt gute Boot und auch ein top Angebot war, habe ich mich dagegen entschieden. 
Das würde meiner Madame wohl auch kein Spaß machen , mit dem kleinen Boot zu angeln. Ich werd mal ein bisschen weiter schauen was in nächster Zeit so bei "Kleinanzeigen " reinkommt.
Ein altes DLRG Boot steht noch in HH, aber das wohl eher was zum herrichten, wir suchen eins, was wir gleich nutzen können.
Wenn jemand noch Erfahrung mit Ostsee tauglichen Booten hat, immer gerne rein in das Thema . 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Zumindest bauartbedingt Ostseetauglich ;-)
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard/posts/1013133712062518


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Cooler Kutter. Falls ich den mit meinem Fiat 500 slippen möchte, brauche ich dann eine zweite Person? #c


----------



## GoldiHRO (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...-und-trailer-zu-verkaufen-/375780219-211-9519

Was sagt denn die Allgemeinheit darüber ? Das ist ein altes DRLG Boot....


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Dann mach mal schnell, das Du bis zum 24.10. da bist......#6


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Das wäre etwas für dein Einsatzgebiet:
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...a,-angelboot,-freizeitboot/357906199-211-3033


----------



## uwe Leu (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Hallo ich fahre seit 7 Jahren mit eigenen Boot Drago 660 auf die Ostsee, mir wäre das Boot zu kurz; zu niedrig; aber das schlimmste dem Ding fehlt ein Bug.
Ich habe noch ein kleines Boot (3,70 Meter) mit dem ich früher raus fuhr, bei einem stärkeren Ablandig aufkommenden Wind konnte ich damals nicht mal meinen 4 PS aufdrehen, weil das Wasser einfach über den niedrigen Bug reinschlug.
Das war mit meiner kleinen Nußschale der letzte Ostseetripp.
Mein Tipp vor aller Geilheit in Ruhe suchen.
Gruß Uwe.


----------



## A-tom-2 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Hallo GoldiHRO,

wenn ich mir heute noch einmal ein Boot für die Ostsee kaufen würde, dann wäre es sicher etwas in dieser Größe:


heinz_otto schrieb:


> Das wäre etwas für dein Einsatzgebiet:
> http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...a,-angelboot,-freizeitboot/357906199-211-3033



Allerdings brauchst du dafür entweder einen Liegeplatz oder einen zweiten Mann zum slippen. Als Alternative zum Kleinboot möchte ich dir ein (Angel-)Kajak vorschlagen. In diesem Forum: http://angelforum.bilderschuppen.net/index.php kannst du dich dazu belesen und Ratschläge einholen. 
Für mich ist das Kajak eindeutig die bessere Wahl, weil ich damit unabhängig bin und jederzeit/überall "mal schnell" aufs Wasser kann. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich mich im Kajak sicherer fühle weil ich der Wassertemperatur entsprechend gekleidet bin und das Boot nach einer Kenterung schnell wieder flott habe.
Auf dem Kleinboot ist man eher der Lufttemperatur entsprechend und nicht wasserdicht gekleidet und ein vollgeschlagenes oder gar umgekipptes Boot ist bei Seegang schwer oder gar nicht wieder flott zu kriegen.
Von den Kosten her ist ein Kajak aber nicht viel billiger. Das liegt u.a. an der Sicherheitsausrüstung, Trockenanzug, usw.
Im Bereich Rostock gibt es inzwischen eine Menge Leute, die mit Kajak angeln, so das man in Gesellschaft raus fahren kann. Das erhöht die Sicherheit und man lernt aus den Erfahrungen anderer.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## GoldiHRO (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Danke für die Infos, aber damit würde meine Madame nicht klar kommen und sie hätte wohl noch mehr Angst  Und vielleicht ne kleine Kajüte fürs angelzeug.

Liegeplatz ist vorhanden, da wir bis vor kurzen ein PowerBoat hatten, was leider aber angeluntauglich war.

Das neue sollte schon für 3-4 Mann aushalten, bin täglich bei Kleinanzeigen drin und suche....

Aber falls jemand noch Infos oder ein Angebot hat, immer her damit 

Danke....


----------



## allegoric (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Also wenn es für 3 Mann sein soll, dann nicht unter 5 Meter! Zu zweit fahre ich mit 4m (eigenes) bis 4,60m (Leihboot wie z.B. Crescent oder Terhi). Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie dort noch ein 3. Platz finden soll. Es geht schon, aber dann bleibt das Angeln auf der Strecke. Ist ja auch ne Frage des Gewichtes, wenn da 3- 4 Personen drinnen sein sollen, dann sollte auch noch Luft für einen ordentlichen Schwapp Welle sein und schleichen möchte man ja auch nicht, um mal "schnell" wieder im Hafen zu sein.


----------



## GoldiHRO (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

:c:c:c


----------



## Tuempelteddy (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Hier gibt's auch ein SAGA mit Diesel.


----------



## Norway-Freak (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Hallo GoldiHRO,

Habe die letzten Jahre mit kleinen Booten rumprobiert....das schockt nicht.

Habe jetzt eine 560 Quicksilver PH und keine Kopschmerzen mehr.

Grüße  Martin


----------



## Zoidberg (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Moinsen,

ich hänge mich hier mit ein, wenn der Themenstarter nichts dagegen hat.
Habe am Samstag die Gelegenheit ein Terhi Nordic 6020C zu kaufen.

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/angelboot-terhi-nordic-6020-minn-kota/371806730-211-791

Will meine Nussschale (Corsiva 430 mit 5PS) ersetzen. Einsatzgebiet ist die Lübecker Bucht um Neustadt herum. Habe schon einiges über das Boot gelesen und diverse Bordies stufen es als "ostseetauglich" ein. Wie findet Ihr das Angebot und worauf sollte ich besonders beim Kauf achten? Das Gespann ist Baujahr 2008. Kein Wasserleger, alle Inspektionen für Ab wurden eingehalten. 

Greetz

Robert

PS: back to topic: beim Boot ist länger auf jeden Fall besser. Und Bordwandhöhe ist das was an meinem jetzigen Boot auch fehlt. Man fühlt sich nicht sicher und Angeln im Stehen grenzt immer an einer Mutprobe. Bei zwei Mann an Bord hört der Spaß wortwörtlich auf.


----------



## Norway-Freak (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Hallo Robert,

Ich finde die Kombi gut...habe allerdings ein bischen im Booteforum gelese und das würde mich abschrecken. Da ich nicht weiss, ob ich den Link hier posten darf bitte google bemühen.

In 2014 bin ich mit einem rybi 435 + 30 ps in der Wismarbucht unterwegs gewesen. Bei gutem Wetter und mit 2 Anglern völlig ausreichend.

Hoffe es hilft.

Schönen Abend Martin


----------



## Zoidberg (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Moin Martin,

danke für Deine Antwort. Die Thematik "ABS Thermoplast" kenn ich und in allen Foren endet es irgendwie in einer Grundsatzdiskussion "robust aber teuer und aufwändig zu reparieren". Wollte eher wissen, auf welche Stellen am Boot ich besonders achten sollte, bzw. wo mögliche Schwachstellen bei diesem Modell liegen, wenns denn welche gibt.


----------



## GoldiHRO (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*



Norway-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo GoldiHRO,
> 
> Habe die letzten Jahre mit kleinen Booten rumprobiert....das schockt nicht.
> 
> ...



Hy Martin, die QS 560 wäre ein Traum , wenn der Preis nicht wäre :c .....

Sind gerade paar QS 500 drin, muss ich mir mal in live anschauen.


----------



## allegoric (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich hänge mich hier mit ein, wenn der Themenstarter nichts dagegen hat.
> Habe am Samstag die Gelegenheit ein Terhi Nordic 6020C zu kaufen.
> ...




Ich bin das Terhi in den Fjorden Norwegens gefahren. Ich mag die Kiste. Es kann das, was ein 4,60m Boot können muss und es ist komfortabel. Mit 15 PS kommt man zu zweit auf ca. 26-28 km/h lt. Echo. Alternative wäre die Crescent in gleicher Baugröße. Das ist minimal wellentauglicher, aber nicht so komfortabel, auch beim Fahren an sich. Ich würde trotzdem zum Terhi tendieren.


----------



## GoldiHRO (11. November 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Soooooo die Suche hat ein Ende.....
Ab nächste Woche kann ich es endlich mein Eigen nennen, der Motor wird noch gemacht und dann geht es endlich weiter auf die Ostsee :m


----------



## -Lukas- (11. November 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Na das ist auf jeden Fall ostseetauglich! Glückwunsch!


Ich komme auch aus Rostock, ist die auf dem Bild zu sehende Slipanlage hier in HRO?


----------



## GoldiHRO (11. November 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Jawohl....in Gelsdorf, da findest an fast jedem Verein eine


----------



## allegoric (11. November 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Glückwunsch, genau das Richtige, auch bei schlechtem Wetter ;-).


----------



## Norway-Freak (13. November 2015)

*AW: Ostsee Tauglich ????*

Hallo GoldiHRO,

Glückwunsch sieht nach einem schönem Angelboot aus.

Gruß Martin


----------

